#      .

## _06

.         , ,  .      ,   .
          -     -   -.

1.     -   ?       ?                 (       2003- ).     ?         ?   18 % -  .    -  ?   ,        ?
2.    ?       5-,       .     -     ,        (  2     4000 .).   ,        3-4  ?
3.       ,        ?

----------


## .

,      .           .   .

----------


## _06

.   ,        .  ?

----------


## .

.   http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...5#post50852385  -  ?

----------


## _06

. -,            .   ,    ,         ,        ,  .

----------


## .

:Smilie: 
1.  .     ?    ,    .       .    15%  6% -  .       .    .     . 
2.  .     .
3.   .   -

----------

?

----------


## .

.282   " -                .
           ,      .
           ,     .
      ,    ."

284  "  ,    ,   ,         16   ."

.285  "  ,   ,    ,        ,   .
  ,       ,             ."

----------

> .         , ,  .      ,   .
>           -     -   -.
> 
> 1.     -   ?       ?                 (       2003- ).     ?         ?   18 % -  .    -  ?   ,        ?
> 2.    ?       5-,       .     -     ,        (  2     4000 .).   ,        3-4  ?
> 3.       ,        ?


4.      ,   "",    ?

----------


## 240982

,       ""

----------


## .

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=101381

----------


## 240982

()        ,  ""   ,      ,    ,    ?

----------


## .

.  ,   ,     .        :Smilie: 
      ?   ?

----------


## 240982



----------


## .

* 240982*, ,       ,    ,  .
   ,    ?        ?

----------


## 240982

,       ,     ,       ?

----------

!
          ...     ,  ,        ,    (., )    ...  :               ???

   (-,       )


  !!!

----------


## .

> ,       ,     ,       ?


 .



> ???


 ,  ,  .    .

----------


## 240982

,          ?                ?

----------

> ,          ?


,     ?


> ?

----------


## .

> ,          ?


 ,        .      -  .  ?

----------

> .
>  ,  ,  .    .


  ,       ,   ,    ...
:              - "  " ""??
         ,              ?

----------


## .

> - "  " ""


 ,  , .    ,     :Smilie:       ,                   :Smilie: 
       .    .

----------

> ,  , .    ,          ,                  
>        .    .


 !!!!

----------

> ,    .


    .    (, 6%)    ,     ..      ?       , .     ?    ,  ,   ...

----------


## .

,    .          ,      .              ,       .

----------

?   ,    ?

----------


## .

.         ,       (, ).

----------

,      .     ,       . 
     ?        ?
      ?
     ?
,       (   , ),   ...
 !

----------


## .

> 


  :Smilie: 



> 


   .       



> ,       (   , ),


    ?    http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=101381

----------


## soni ericsson

..      ( ) ,    ,   .

----------


## Larik

http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...11&postcount=2

----------

,        .      .     .     .          ( ,    )      . 
 ,

----------


## Andyko

> 


    -   ?

----------

.                  .

----------


## MIF

,   ,     ""      (        .)      ,- , ,     .  .    .    ?         .

----------


## Feminka

,      .

----------


## Mif

.            ,             .    ?

----------


## Feminka

.

----------


## Mif

?                    ?

----------


## Feminka

> ?


!   :Smilie:      ,  !



> ?


    ,   .   .

----------

,     ,    ,     ?      .20    .

----------


## .

**, ,    ,     .           ,    .. 
     .  .
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=101381

----------

?     :   , , ,   ,    ,  .  .       .      . ..

----------

,     ,   ?

----------


## .

,     .    ,    . 6  15%   ,

----------



----------


## .

.    .    6%,   15.         .

----------


## . .

,   ,    .   ,      ,    .    .      ,     .

----------


## .

?

----------


## zoran

(, ,       ).    :
 *    ,         .      ? (    )
 *                (. ),   - ???
 *     , ,    ? (  ,      )
 *      ,   ,       ..      .


 . ,

----------


## .

1.    ?
2.    . 
3.  ?   ,   99.99%       
4.

----------


## zoran

1...52.25    52.26
2...   .      ?          .

3...  -

----------


## .

52.25.12    
52.25.2 	   
  ,        . 
  ,      
52.27.39     ,     



> .      ?


 .       ,     .
      .

----------


## zoran

: 
*        .      ?

*        .     -,   ???

,      .

*          ???

*      ,  -    ?  -     ?

----------


## .

1. 
2.    .        ,    ,      
3. .     ,     
4.   4   .      .        .
:     ,

----------


## zoran

:

1...      ?

2...- ...    2\2 ,        ?

----------


## .

1.   ?  ,    ,   -  ?   :Embarrassment: 
2.

----------


## zoran

> ,    ,   -  ?


        ....


     =)

----------


## zoran

:

     ,      ???

 ,   .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## zoran

> 


        ,        ?

----------


## zoran

!      ,      :
    ,     2    ,    ?

----------


## .

,   .      ,

----------


## .

> 


  5     ,

----------


## zoran

! ,        (         500 -   =)) :

1...      ? (-  ,    ) (     ?)
2...            ? ( ) (  ? )

----------


## efreytor

> -  ,


           ..



> 2...            ? ( ) (  ? )

----------


## zoran

> ..


 :Hmm:      ?

----------


## efreytor

...

----------


## zoran

> ...


   ,      :Wink: 

P.S.    =)

----------


## zoran

. 
 1....    ??? ( 3-       )

 2... -          ?

 3...     ?

----------


## .

1.       
2. ..1
3. .

----------


## zoran



----------


## .

. ,

----------


## zoran

?

----------


## .

.         .

----------


## zoran

:
52.26        .
52.25.12 .  
52.25.2   . 
52.27.39  .  .   
52.48.3      .   

           ,   ?

???

 ,     ,        -       (           ???)

----------


## .

*zoran*,   ,     ?  :Frown:

----------


## zoran



----------


## .

.  ,

----------


## zoran

.       25,09    1  ,   3-    ?

----------


## efreytor

*zoran*,          ...         3 ..

----------


## zoran

20

----------


## efreytor

> 20


       ..  1 ...          ...    ...       5     ...    -2      .

      ?

----------


## zoran



----------


## efreytor

> 


  3      ...

----------


## zoran

> 3      ...


           ???

    ?

----------


## efreytor

http://www.klerk.ru/blank/116500/
     20 ..

----------


## zoran

.

P.S.    .  :Redface:      .

----------

()    .    .  .     .     ?   ?

----------


## Feminka

> .     ?






> ?

----------

,   ,       ?

----------


## efreytor

> ,   ,       ?


    .   .......
  .   + (    -12) 
  .   -12+ -( "0"%  )

----------


## zoran

, ,             .   6 .  (   , .  )

      06 - ,      ,   



      07 - ,      ,    ,   
,      .

----------


## .

?   ,      ?

----------


## zoran

> ?   ,      ?


=)   .     .     5.76,    8 .. . 1      ,    ,

----------


## .

8?    ?          .
  ,  ,

----------


## zoran

"      7 ."

----------


## .

,   .   .   ""?       7 ..      :Wink:

----------


## zoran

...  ,   """

----------


## .

,      .  ,       :Frown: 
   ,   -

----------

, ,           ?

----------


## .

? -

----------


## zoran

> , ,           ?


,  ,    .   ,         ,   .

----------


## .

,    ,     ?          ?

----------


## zoran

> ,    ,     ?          ?


  .     (        ) ,       ,          (..       ).

----------


## zoran

2 .   .       ?  -     - ?

----------


## .

> (..


  .   **     .     .         . ,    ,  ,     :Wink: 
     .  ,       .        4 ,    3
   ,

----------


## zoran

=(      100         :Wink:

----------


## .

,        3   ,        ?
 :Embarrassment: 
    3     .

----------


## zoran

:Smilie: 
    5             ?        ?

----------


## .

,   ,      .    ,     .      ,     ..
    200  , , 200  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## zoran

!!!      -  ?   :      ?

----------


## .

.    ++ ,     .
   3    ,

----------


## zoran

,         .    ,  ,      =) 
P.S.  . , ,  .

----------


## .

,               3 .   .
  ,   ,       ?  :Wink:

----------


## zoran

!!!  :

1...       ? (  +   ?)          ?    .

2...      ,       ? (..             ?)

----------


## efreytor

> 1...       ? (  +   ?)          ?    .


      ...          ....        ..    



> 2...     ,       ? (..             ?)


     ..

----------


## 66

!    :Embarrassment: 
  ,     6%.
 .
1.    ?
2.    ,  .      ( , ,) ?
3.  6%     ,   . ?

----------


## efreytor

> 3.  6%     ,   . ?






> 2.    ,  .      ( , ,) ?


   (  ,     )



> 1.    ?


   ,   ...     ...               1-
2-

----------


## 66

:Embarrassment:         ?

----------


## 66

(   , ) ?

----------


## EugeneD

-   ,   2 ...     . ,       - ,   -    - 1, 2.     .    -     ,  .   - ,    ,     -   2 .

----------


## 66

:Smilie:

----------


## .

!    ( ),        , ,  ?

----------


## ˸

> 


    ,

----------


## .

!   ,      ,      ?

----------


## Feminka



----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------



----------


## .

,  .    .
     ,

----------


## JU

! , , , !
    (   ),           . 
       , ..      .   /     ,  , -     (,  ),       /?      ?
  :    ? 
 :Smilie:

----------


## .

,      ,     .
       .       -

----------

!     :Smilie: )

----------

! .    :    , ,        .  .      .         ...           ?    .

----------

?     ,

----------


## .

,     .

----------

)

----------

> ?     ,

----------


## .

-

----------

.

----------

,         6% -             ,  ,  ,          ??     72.50 (   ,   .)   ..
1.     ?
2.     ,    1   3??? 
3.            +

----------


## ```

(  )

----------


## Feminka

> (  )


     ,

----------


## Me_buh

> ,         6% -             ,  ,  ,          ??     72.50 (   ,   .)   ..
> 1.     ?
> 2.     ,    1   3??? 
> 3.            +


  :Frown:

----------


## .

.      .    .           ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

!
     :
 ,  . 
     .
  ? (   )
   ?
.
p.s.    .

----------


## .

?

----------

> ?


  74.8 - 74.84

----------


## .

,    ?

----------


## Gar

!   ,   : , , , ,  ,  .     ?!         ?

----------


## Zontik

*Gar*,          .     21001 -   ,             ,       .

----------

> ,    ?


74.4  
74.8    ,
74.5       
74.4  
74.84

----------


## .

.      .         ,  
    .          99%

----------


## 69

.
    :
           (, .. ..)

1.           ?
2.    ?
3.    
  ))))

----------


## .

1.    ,    
2.      ,          .          .    10   
3.

----------

!    :        ?          .    ,        .  ,      ,   .          ?

----------

:   .          1.    ?

----------

> ?


  .  :Smilie: 



> ?


  :yes:

----------

, 
 -       (-)          ?  -    ? ( .?)    ,          ,   ,       , (!!!)   ()   (.).   .     / (),         ( )   .         . ..  ""   . 
 !

----------


## .

> ( )   .


   -?      ?    ?

----------

> -?      ?    ?


    .  .   ,           %         .

----------


## .

> 


  ,         ?   ,          .       .            ,      :Frown:

----------

> ,         ?   ,          .       .            ,


.. ,     .   .   .

----------


## kost_tkk

.      .   ,           ,     ,    ?    .    ?        ,   ,     .   ?    ,   .
.       6%.        .  ?
  .   ,  ,  ,   .    ?   ,    +?    ,       .    -      ,          ?
   ,     ,   ,              +?

----------

> ,           , 
>     ,    ?


 ;      .

*          



> .   ?


  :Confused: 



> 6%.
>        .  ?


   ,   . 5-  -   "  "

 "": http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/166460/




> ,  ,   .    ?
>   ,    +?


; .




> ,     ,   , 
>              +?


 .  :yes: 
,  ,

----------


## kost_tkk

> ;      .


  .
    ?




> 


 




> ,   . 5-  -   "  "


   5 .          :Smilie:

----------

> ?


  :yes:      ,    



> 


 :yes:     -     




> 5 .


* ,

----------

.  6%.  -    .     .
:       ?  ?

----------


## Andyko

**, .    .

----------

> **, .    .


   .     .       ,      .   .

----------


## Andyko

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%9...B5%D0%BB%D1%8C

----------

!

----------

> http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%9...B5%D0%BB%D1%8C


   .     ,      ,         .     ?

     ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

> 


    .    18     .       ?    ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

!

----------


## kost_tkk

.        .    .  ,      .  .    . 
       ?

----------


## efreytor

.      .

----------

,     ?   ,    .? , ?
  :
   ,     .     ,     .      (((    ?

----------


## BigBeerLover

, ,    .   .
                    .
 -   ,      .  :Frown:

----------


## .

> .


          .     .   ,         ,       ,

----------


## Anastasiya 2011

!         -,    .     ... :Frown:       ,           .

, :
1)    ,      ?
2)     1?  ,     ? 
3)    ?
4)   ,     ?

  !!!

----------


## .

1. 
2.   ,             ?  ,  
3. 
4.  -

----------


## Anastasiya 2011

!   :Smilie: 
, !  ,    ,      ..?  -       ?   :Embarrassment: 

,         : 3)    ?

----------


## .

> ..?


        ?   ,       .



> ?


     .         . ,    . ,       ,       ,

----------


## Anastasiya 2011

! , ,       ,      ?     ,    -.
     ,            ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## ataly

.   ( 6%)     .  .     ?    6%,       01,     .

----------


## .

*ataly*,    ,   01?   :Wink:       ?
,  ,   ,   ?           .

----------


## ataly

,      ))
   ,

----------


## .

?   ?

----------


## ataly

,    ...,  ,

----------


## .

..     ? 
     ,

----------


## ataly

> ..     ? 
>      ,


   ? .    .

----------


## zip rocco

> ,


                 .

----------

> 


  .

----------



----------


## .



----------

- ,   .
        ,  ,    (2-3 ). 
 -.
    -    (    ).           (  ,     ),       ( ).     .              ?      ?

----------

,        6%  15%?

----------


## .

(   )

----------

, ,       ,, 
*   ?
*   ?
*     ?

----------


## .

1.
2.   .     
3.    ?

----------

